# Anyone go arrowhead hunting?



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm gonna guess they are Native American heads, don't think they're Muzzy's... Idon't think they do much bowhunting in India...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Years ago when I was a kid growing up in WYoming, we would go out a lot to hunt for arrowheads; finding them quite easily. Of course, as time went on, they became harder to find. In addition, we used to also dig up fossils, since we lived near the Green River Shale Formation. We can no longer dig for fossils, nor "legally" take fossils or Wyoming Jade home with us. We used to easily find 5-10 arrowheads and spear heads in a morning of searching, along with petrified wood, Wyoming green jade, agate, obsidian, and all sorts of cool stuff. Gone are those days, however....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

As a child my parents had a cabin on THE Tippecanoe River where we spent our summer weekends. There weren't many kids living in the area so I entertained myself by camping out on a nearby island (Playing Tom Sawyer) and roved the fields in early and late seasons with my little dog and my recurve bow shooting at targets of opportunity and searching for arrow heads. I found quite a few and had one in perfect shape made of a light colored flint with a dark spot that almost made it look like a birds eye. In high school I wrapped it with nichrome resistance wire and wore it on a leather thong. Unfortunately I let my girlfriend wear it and never got it back. Three years ago I finally got my own River place and hope to find another arrow head to wear.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i grew up on the coosa river farm country in north alabama.the best times were when they plowed the cotton fields after the first rain.we would go out barefoot and always found a few..of course thers a water front subdivision sittin there now...


----------

